# Looking for Drivers Fox Valley area IL.



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Looking for experienced drivers for St. Charles, Arlington Hts. routes. Great pay! New trucks! You guys know the drill....MUST BE AVAILABLE 24/7! IM me for details


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Still need 1 more person in my truck. Most have experience and good driving record! IM me with info. Great pay!!!


----------

